# Look 271



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Just picked one up for a winter bike. What can all you smart LOOK gurus tell me about this frame? Thanks a million!

http://www.adventuresports.com/demo/look/f-kg271.htm


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

On the chance someone runs a search in the future--this is a nice frame. It is very neutral. Not too stiff, not flexy, not twitchy.


----------

